# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  VENTA DE ABONOS 100% ORGANICOS

## SoluorganicasPeru

Empresa dedicada a la produccion y comercializacion de Fertilizantes 100% Organicos   Soluorganicas Peru SAC  se dedica a la produccion y comercializacion de materia organica. Contamos con gran capacidad de abastecimiento segun las necesidades de nuestros clientes, desde nuestra bases principales en Lurin e Ica, donde producimos los siguientes productos:    Compost.Guano de inverna.Acidos humicos y fulvicos.Guano de pollo.Chips de PinoGallinazaPajilla de Arroz 
Nuestros productos cuentan con la certificacion de la "UNIVERSIDAD NACIONAL AGRARIA LA MOLINA" 
Abastecemos a todo el Peru, ofrecemos descuentos por volumen. 
Para mas informacion visita nuestra pagina web y facebook   *Soluorganicas Peru SAC* Telf: 956970107 / 956628610
email: ecastillo@soluorganicasperu.com
Web: www.soluorganicasperu.com
Facebook: soluorganicaperuTemas similares: ABONOS ORGÁNICOS, TES, BIOLES, PROTECTORES FOLIARES Y MEJORADORES DE SUELOS - AGROABONOS ORGANICOS SAC VENTA DE ABONOS ORGANICOS ABONOS ORGANICOS DE LA COSTA VENTA DE BIOL Y COMPOST VENTA DE ABONOS ORGANICOS. HUMUS, COMPOST Y GUANO DE INVERNA Abonos Orgánicos

----------

